# ntpdate - rate limit response from server



## balanga (Feb 11, 2019)

Any idea what this 'rate limit response from server' means or what I can do to stop it?


----------



## sko (Feb 12, 2019)

balanga said:


> what I can do to stop it?



If you're hitting a single server/pool from lots of machines inside your network: don't do that. Set up your own NTP server(s) for your internal network. This is usually always a good idea for any network bigger than ~5 machines to keep all of them in sync even while your uplink is down.

If you only have very few machines on a single IP and still facing rate limiting (and double-checked none of your machines excessively queries the NTP server), just use another public server/pool...


----------



## balanga (Feb 12, 2019)

I guess I'll try setting up my own NTP server. I use a pfSense router, so that may be the best place to install one, or maybe on my FreeNAS box if that has an NTP plugin...


----------



## balanga (Oct 25, 2019)

I've tried setting up my pfSense box as an NTP server, but must be configuring it wrong because I keep getting this msg.


(I know, I know, I shouldn't mention pfSense on this board but just a happened to find my old thread here when I did a search)


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 26, 2019)

To start the diagnosis, we need to see the contents of /etc/ntp.conf and the output of `ntpq -pn`.


----------

